# Exercise & Inclimate Weather



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Good afternoon folks

As summer rolls into fall and the weather declines we obviously still have to work our dogs, exercise is paramount to happy healthy dogs. I'm interested in suggestions for exercise that can be conducted indoors that can work the mind and body! Thanks!


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Rob Maltese said:


> Good afternoon folks
> 
> As summer rolls into fall and the weather declines we obviously still have to work our dogs, exercise is paramount to happy healthy dogs. I'm interested in suggestions for exercise that can be conducted indoors that can work the mind and body! Thanks!


First... Why the concern about changing weather? The dog should be comfortable and used to training and working in all weather conditions... Hot, cold, wet , snow, etc... If that is the environment the dog is exposed to then that's where the dog should train and exercise. 

Having said that... The Germans developed a system prior to World War 2 that was designed to be used indoors or outdoors. It is known as "Phoenix" and is still taught today by Baden K9. They used to sell books and videos about the concepts... Don't think they sell those any longer though... But I know they still teach it at their seminars.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally prefer the fall and winter weather for exercising and training. Cant really help you with indoor activities. Maybe hide stuff for your dog to find all over the inside of your house? Train him new commands? Have people try to break into your house and have your dog do its thing, if that's what your dog does?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Mark Herzog said:


> First... Why the concern about changing weather? The dog should be comfortable and used to training and working in all weather conditions... Hot, cold, wet , snow, etc... If that is the environment the dog is exposed to then that's where the dog should train and exercise.
> 
> Having said that... The Germans developed a system prior to World War 2 that was designed to be used indoors or outdoors. It is known as "Phoenix" and is still taught today by Baden K9. They used to sell books and videos about the concepts... Don't think they sell those any longer though... But I know they still teach it at their seminars.





Brian McQuain said:


> I personally prefer the fall and winter weather for exercising and training. Cant really help you with indoor activities. Maybe hide stuff for your dog to find all over the inside of your house? Train him new commands? Have people try to break into your house and have your dog do its thing, if that's what your dog does?


I guess I should've specified that it's for more of a high energy pet dog rather then a "working dog". My dog is a short coat breed, right now it's 40* with 45-60mph wind gusts, it's cold out for us. Also when the snow flys I cannot keep him in snow balls deep for very long. This is why I searching for ideas sooner rather then later.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if by indoors you mean your home, there are only two things i've trained indoors, regardless of the weather outdoors

1. focus, with speed of response as the target. regardless of what distractions i could conjure up or would present to the dog without me making them up
2. chilling out (off switch) with the same target goal as #1

i never want my house to be a training facility. just a large crate

would like to debate the hunting for stuff inside. did it a few years back, but never again. the more hunt drive your dog has, the quicker you might see the same negatives i spawned by working inside my home :-(

overall, ditto with what Mark said
- you might need to dress differently depending on the weather, but my dogs never will //lol//

but that's just my own overall philosophy //lol//


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

during the winter i did a lot of focus and position work with my dog. rear end awareness and good position on the focused heel. nothing beats outdoor exercise though. only so much can be done inside a house


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

you can still take the dog out. Yeah, I know its cold but do high activity stuff - running, jumping, etc. Some put a muff (like what the hound folks use to keep their dogs ears out of their water/food dishes) over the ears to help combat frostbite. Once he stops moving then you need to coat the dog or take him indoors to prevent chilling.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

It may sound silly but I like "wrestling" with my dog. I get on the ground with him and give him a tug and roughhouse with him. It can get pretty intense and I make it pretty physically demanding for him. It also helps mold and choreograph behaviors I want him to utilize during his bitework training.


----------



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

For us, the worse the weather the better. But then again I am involved in some pretty extreme events. My Mali girl actually brings me the lead when it is raining outside and is never more obedient.
However, my suggestions to you:
Train your dog to run on a treadmill, play tug in the garage, detection/find/hide and go-seek, find a club with indoor agility training facility.
If you feel the desire to go outside, keep it in short intense bursts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have a garage or cellar?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you have a garage or cellar?


Garage yes, he's no allowed in the cellar.


----------

